# baby rabbit with no fur !!!



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

hi everyone my rabbit has had 6 babies all are doing really well they are 6 days old now. we have 2 which are the smallest the runts, but one only has fur on his head and neck, from the neck down he is completely bald no sign of any fur coming through, all the others have a beautiful silky coat now. will it get its fur or will it stay like this. i thought maybe its because its smaller it might be alittle slower in development but the othe small one is the same size.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh bless it will need fur with this weather chopping and changing,,, im sorry i cant help never bred rabbits, hope someone can answer your question,,,,,,


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

okay thanks fingers crossed someone might know !!!!


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

not to worry he now has fur growing he's about 4 days behind the others and the smallest but cutest lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> not to worry he now has fur growing he's about 4 days behind the others and the smallest but cutest lol


awwwww, try to take some pictures so we can see them,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Just kee an eye on it as it will be a little behind the others on eating etc.


----------

